# torn rotator cuff surgery coming up. need some info



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

looks like i have a torn rotator cuff, see surgen Aug 21. MRI shows it is torn. family DR said i should have it fixed. Question... it is my right shoulder , shoulder i put my gun stock on. i was planing a big hunting year, geese, pheasants, deer, coyotes. i would like to have surgery sept 3. do you think i will be healed up enough to shoot a gun by Nov 1 ? or should i try to wait tell Feb to have the surgery ? I am in a lot of pain, can not sleep, wake up with it hurting every 2 hours. any one have this operation and how long did it take you to recover. thanks. marty


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

I was asked to lift nothing heavier than a soda for the first three months after the surgery...i didnt do that. It hurt for about a month, but it was ok after that. I had full use about 2 months after surgery, but i also didnt put it behind the muscle of a 12 gauge.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hate to say this, but get it fixed now and put your guns away for the year. One of my employees had that same surgery May 1st, today was his first day back, and he is restricted to very light duty. It's his left shoulder; he is right handed so if he was trying to raise a gun right now He couldn't get the barrell up high enough at this point. I asked him, had he had the surgery on his right shoulder, if he could take the recoil after 2 months rehab? No way in hell.

But, everybody heals different and I think he is healing on the slower end of the spectrum.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

AdamFisk said:


> Hate to say this, but get it fixed now and put your guns away for the year. One of my employees had that same surgery May 1st, today was his first day back, and he is restricted to very light duty. It's his left shoulder; he is right handed so if he was trying to raise a gun right now He couldn't get the barrell up high enough at this point. I asked him, had he had the surgery on his right shoulder, if he could take the recoil after 2 months rehab? No way in hell.
> 
> But, everybody heals different and I think he is healing on the slower end of the spectrum.


Adam, you're right on for the majority of rotator cuff surgeries. I have dealt with several of these and I always tell folks to realistically look at 6 months for full recovery. Some of the things that come into play are how people listen to their restrictions, how they handle therapy and physical condition prior to surgery. This is a major surgery.....so listen to your doctor and you'll do well. Good luck.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

man oh man.. i was afraid of this. i thought i would be good to go hunting in a month. sounds like no way. i have a buck tag this year waiting on my pronghorn tag. i am going to try to tough it out tell FEB so i dont miss the hunting season, i waited all year for this. i know one thing the pain wakes me up every 2 hours during the night. marty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Depending on how bad it's messed up in there it could take a long time to heal. Had mine done in 94, 1 1/2" long tear and it was pulled away from the bone, 4 pins holding it to the bone now, it is my right shoulder. Had the surgery in Feb. I did not hunt that year. Good luck! The pain sucks.

huntin1


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I elected when younger not to have the surgery suggested. Big mistake on my part as now the fix is going to be worse and longer rehab. But that is another tale. Depends on your fix, how bad, what is done etc.... complete tear vs partial! Hunted last fall in Oct with a friend who had surgery in Aug. He moved down to a gas auto 20 ga with a Limbsaver and Limbsaver shooting pad. Used light recoil loads in his 270 for deer season. Just used a lot of common sense, did not punish his shoulder, try and do things he should not otherwise. No issues at all.

He did tell me that his rifle was unpleasant to shoot and had his son sight the gun in with the loads but a single round during the season was not an issue.

On the other side of the coin, another friend and neighbor is just back to work after surgery for a almost full tear. He is a tin fitter and he did everything they asked including therapy and quit smoking as well to speed up the healing process. Both men are in their mid to late 40's!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

had it on my shooting shoulder. Had it in may and was able to shoot a little in the fall. Limbsaver will be on all your centerfires bigger than .223

my muzzleloader would bring me to my knees until I went to a pro-hunter stock. I can't wave with my rt hand after a week long waterfowl trip. It will be a solid year before it is as good as it is going to get and likely it won't be great. I have had 3 knee, a neck fusion and rotator cuff and the shoulder was by far the worst for recovery, and results and I had the twins shoulder specialist. Sometimes humpty just doesn't go back together all that well.

good luck.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Talk to the Doc but anything within 3-6 months is probably wishfull thinking. It will need to be imobile for 2 weeks and you'll feel every bump for 2-4 weeks more. Had mine done 2 years ago May 30th. Doc OKed me to hunt waterfowl (within reason) and told me I was done bowhunting forever unless I went to a crossbow (LOL yea right). I used a 20 ga and skipped the bow for a year. I deer (gun) hunt with handgun anyway so I didn't miss out. You could probably consider a single shot pistol for deer and antelope if you do the surgery now. You also may tear it worse if you don't fix it and subject it to a lot of recoil meaning a longer recovery time and possibly more limited function.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Doc OKed me to hunt waterfowl (within reason) and told me I was done bowhunting forever unless I went to a crossbow (LOL yea right).


Same thing my Doc told me. I skipped bowhunting for a year. Got a crossbow permit and a crossbow, but continued to work on the shoulder. 2 years ago I got rid of the crossbow and went back to a compound, but am at 48 lbs. It works.

And there is nothing wrong with hunting with a crossbow. I actually found it harder to hunt with the crossbow than with a compound. They are heavier and bulkier too. If something happened again and I just could not pull the compound, I would not hesitate going back to the crossbow.

huntin1


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Don't plan on hunting this year. I tore my cuff a year ago June also tore bicep muscle from cuff over a 50% tear. had the surgery on july 22nd Sept the 4 a large tree limb fell out of and old oak in my back pasture and snapped my right foream had to have 2 plates a 15 screws put in just 6 weeks after my cuff surgery. My arm healed faster than the cuff did. Its very painfull and phy therapy sux but you have to do it to make a full recovery. Good luck. You well be fine just do what your doc tells you.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Have the surgery now, and buy a hunting game ^_^ Two hockey coaches of mine have had the surgery, and often have to get cortisone shots for the pain even in the off season when not aggravating the shoulder.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another thing is that the Doc and PT may have very different ideas about what you can and cannot do. My PT told me right of the bat that I should/would be able to bowhunt again in contrast to what the doc told me. After keeping up with therapy and laying off the bow for 14 months I easily went right back to my hunting weight of 55 lbs. I do feel the scar tissue now and then and it is more sensitive to arthritis but no major pain.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

in my final year for doctor of Physical Therapy degree at Umary, and if your cuff is torn your looking at minimum of 6 wks to be able to lift you shoulder to 90 degrees!!! i.e hunting is probably not going to happen. There several different techniques that doctors use, open, mini-open, arthroscopic, etc. etc. each with different rehab guidlines, but the rule of them is 6 wks for before 90 degrees is even attempted. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

O do yourself a favor and listen to the PT's/Dr.s and even of you feel the need to "stretch" that shoulder please dont, the muscle need time to reattach thats why your immobilzed for a few weeks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had my right shoulder done twice while playing football in college. The first one wasn't too bad, but the second one was pretty involved. I had both in the early fall and didn't miss out on hunting. I always shot a 30-06 then and it never seemed to bother. I was 10 years younger and in a lot better shape than I am now so that might have some thing to do with it. If I remember correctly I shot my rifle deer about 2-3 weeks after my second surgery. With each surgery/situation being different I would say don't junk your season until you have to. Get cut ASAP and rehab the heck out of it!! Then see how you feel. You will know how it is going much better than the Dr. will.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

How did the surgery go???


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Damn Bob that sux. I ruptuered my quad tendon on july the 4th had the surgery 5 weeks ago. so that makes 3 surgery's in less than a year. If it was not for bad luck I would not have any at all. Good luck with the knee.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Where did the leg pics go???????????


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel your pain brother, literally! I had my left shoulder done May 08 and right shoulder done Dec. 08. Still have problems sleeping on right shoulder. Good luck.................


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

gundogguru said:


> Where did the leg pics go???????????


Sorry I moved it to the dog forum I didn't want to hijack his thread with my problems


----------

